# Munich



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello from a snowy Munich.



*Bayerische Staatsoper*

Had an hour to kill before I could check in to my hotel & found a department store Ludwig Beck's which has a great DVD/CD section. Most is more expensive than Amazon but I picked up a couple of bargains.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Did some sightseeing ..



*CCTV in the Hofbräuhaus*



*live music Hofbräuhaus*

.. and then went back to the CD/DVD store



*listen before you buy*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Did some sightseeing ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get anything else?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I got these


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I like München. I spent a whole week there in April. Lots of stuff to see and do if you're into art, history etc. I didn't like the Hofbräuhaus, though, way too many noisy 20-year old Italians etc. We went somewhere a little more quiet for our beer.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Across the road from my hotel is a little shop, appropriately called Die Zauberflöte, which presumably sells CDs and DVDs. I say presumably because although inside there appears to be piles of classical & opera CDs & DVDs everywhere, if I venture too close to the door the owner glowers at me. Maybe this is his private collection & he just stores it here, maybe he can sense my lack of knowledge & only allows the true cognoscenti across the threshold, but he terrifies me & I daren't challenge his glare so I walk on by.

And look longingly out of my hotel bedroom window.



*view from my window*

  

*photos taken before shop was open*


----------

